# Business card Logo's



## goat640 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have had some business cards made but I couldn't find a decent logo to put on them, so I went with no logo. The next time I would like to put a logo on them. Does anyone know where to get them or have one that I could use?


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 22, 2007)

Goat, You could always become a certified member of ISA and use their logo on your card. Gives you street cred. Tru dat.


----------



## Canyonbc (Apr 25, 2007)

*umm..*

I would try 
www.vistaprint.com

i have been told they have some pretty good logos, i personally havent used them


----------



## Darin (Apr 25, 2007)

Or the next time I could make you one and print your card for you.


----------



## ponderosatree (May 2, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> I would try
> www.vistaprint.com
> 
> i have been told they have some pretty good logos, i personally havent used them



I've used them. Their cards look and feel cheap. They're slightly smaller than a normal business cards too. It's a good deal but I don't think they exude a professional image.

If you want a logo just post an ad on Craigslist and you'll get a million and a half graphic designers willing to make you one cheaply. Just make sure to ask for a portfolio.


----------



## Canyonbc (May 2, 2007)

*really*

craigs list...that easy awesome

thanks for the advice for all...

i didnt no that vista was like that...


----------



## frashdog (May 4, 2007)

How about these http://www.cardsofwood.com/index.htm


----------



## Michael Savage (Jul 10, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> Goat, You could always become a certified member of ISA and use their logo on your card. Gives you street cred. Tru dat.



Werd!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 10, 2009)

ares tom trees


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 10, 2009)

Got to the design forums of this place. Will at least get some ideas. http://www.designoutpost.com/


----------



## ATH (Jul 10, 2009)

Just to re-affirm what others have said...get your own logo from a designer, skip the clip art. Graphic design is a profession with professionals just like tree care is. I assume you also get what you pay for there too.


----------



## YoungTreeGuy (Jul 10, 2009)

Drink beer... use the photo tools on your phone and take pictures till you find something that works. 

Used outline on a maple tree and aligned it left. Looked good.


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 10, 2009)

I fell right in, another 2 year old post!


----------



## groundsmgr (Jul 12, 2009)

I know guys who use this
http://www.nebs.com/


----------

